# Pipe tobacco additive free ?



## Thom (Mar 13, 2008)

One of the selling points of cigar smoking for me was that the tobacco is all natural with no chemical additives like cigs have. Is Premium pipe tobacco the same?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Thom said:


> Is Premium pipe tobacco the same?


No.

One option I know via CS/Root - quite good - lightly topped with agave, etc.

http://www.pipesandcigars.com/cornelldiehl.html


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I had been wondering the same thing. Honestly it no longer matters to me though, because it's so dang tasty.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> No.
> 
> One option I know via CS/Root - quite good - lightly topped with agave, etc.
> 
> http://www.pipesandcigars.com/cornelldiehl.html


That sounds interesting, I think I will order some of that. I am also curious about this statement "&#8230;extracts of Agave, Prune and Vanilla to inhibit mold, &#8230;" I wonder how those ingredients prevent mold.

The experiments that I have been conducting with the tobacco I grow involve stoving or "hot-packing" (200° for several hours) in mason jars to prevent molds after making a pipe blend.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope this doesn't go off topic, but as additives go, do you think the cigarette companies put something in their product that makes it more addictive that pipe tobacco? 

How many of you are addicted to smoking a pipe? As for me, if I miss a whole week of pipe smoking it doesn't negatively affect me at all. When I smoked cigarettes this wasn't the case.

Are they putting something in cigarettes?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2008)

parris001 said:


> I hope this doesn't go off topic, but as additives go, do you think the cigarette companies put something in their product that makes it more addictive that pipe tobacco?
> 
> How many of you are addicted to smoking a pipe? As for me, if I miss a whole week of pipe smoking it doesn't negatively affect me at all. When I smoked cigarettes this wasn't the case.
> 
> Are they putting something in cigarettes?


yeah they are...:hn


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

parris001 said:


> Are they putting something in cigarettes?


u


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

tzaddi said:


> I am also curious about this statement "&#8230;extracts of Agave, Prune and Vanilla to inhibit mold, &#8230;" I wonder how those ingredients prevent mold.


They probably contain phenolic acids (benzoate, transcinnimate, etc.) and/or other natural anti mold chemicals.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

I've seen that video and it's discusting


----------



## parris001 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks. I hadn't seen that video.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

That vid is disturbing. I'm glad I quit cigs.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thom said:


> One of the selling points of cigar smoking for me was that the tobacco is all natural with no chemical additives like cigs have. Is Premium pipe tobacco the same?


There is some new baccy form C&D thats organic.


----------



## Thom (Mar 13, 2008)

Thank you all for the input - I will be ordering some of that organic blend in my next order.


----------



## epyon26 (Dec 16, 2007)

Thom said:


> Thank you all for the input - I will be ordering some of that organic blend in my next order.


 I havent try it yet... but it smells like fresh cut hay when you open it


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Speaking to my earlier post, I just updated the "Cigar Birthing" thread with some new photos illustrating my endeavor to create a pipe blend using tobacco that I have grown. Check it out if you are so inclined. :tu

Growing your own tobacco is one way to ensure what you are smoking is additive free tobacco, but it is a long road to hoe.


----------



## Thom (Mar 13, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> Speaking to my earlier post, I just updated the "Cigar Birthing" thread with some new photos illustrating my endeavor to create a pipe blend using tobacco that I have grown. Check it out if you are so inclined. :tu
> 
> Growing your own tobacco is one way to ensure what you are smoking is additive free tobacco, but it is a long road to hoe.


Wow - Good stuff brotha - I envy you

Doesnt get more organic that !!

p


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

This is all said by Gl Pease, cut and pasted from another board about the subject.

"Some terminology needs to be clear. I believe I've said that the majority of pipe tobaccos are cased, which involves the application of sugars and SOMETIMES added flavouring agents. Usually, these are natural products like liquorice, anise, even small amounts of vanilla or cocoa. There aren't too many tobaccos that don't benefit from some enhancement. Virginias that are low in natural sugar can be quite harsh, whilst some high-sugar VAs don't necessarily have the depth of flavour necessary to provide a good smoking experience. Depending on the leaf available, they can be blended to good effect, getting a good sugar level, and providing a good level of flavour depth.

The number of ingredients that are commonly found in tobaccos "believed" to be uncased and unflavoured is long and colourful. It stopped surprising me a long time ago to find something "interesting" in a "natural" blend. 

Some tobaccos will take on more citrus notes, others will be somewhat floral (Kentucky dark-fired, for instance, has a distinctly floral nose when combined with VAs, as do some African tobaccos), while others will exhibit hints of pear, apricot, even apple. Figs are often mentioned in association with aged VAs, especially if perique is involved. 

Sometimes, flavourings are used to _enhance_ the natural tendencies of the leaf. For instance, I chose to top Barbary Coast with brandy because of the other "Christmas pudding" aromas that were present in the tobacco. It all comes together more cohesively with a little help from the booze. 

I'm with you. There's nothing blends that are enhanced with natural flavours, as long as it's not done in a heavy handed manner. 

You'd be amazed by how much liqourice and cocoa the cigarette industry uses!" GL Pease


----------

